# Choose my projector



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

The thread title pretty much says it all. I don't have any experience with digital projectors, but I need some help picking one out because we need a new pj ASAP now that the older one needs replacement. I'm not sure about the budget, but it is a pretty good one I have been told.

The HT has a very light controlled enviornment, 106" High Power Dalite screen, seating distance (optional) up to 10' maximum for the front row. There is an area above between the back row and the front row to place it, but it would best to have it at the back wall where it can be mounted 18' - 19' from the front wall. The screen will go about 17" from the front wall and the mounting area for the screen and pj will be custom installed based on what needs to be done. I would like to have the pj at the back wall if possible so that I could not worry about people in the back row bumping heads on it. 

I would like it to be DLP (at least 2 chip) with 1080P or 720P, good color and brightness, not to expensive of bulb replacments, and to be compatable with my setup. I don't have a receiver with HDMI but my DVD player will ouput this. I have a scaler with DVI in & out and I already have a HDMI to DVI cable. My cable to the room I have currently is RGB to RGBHV with BNC connectors. I don't think I am limited by what outputs I have available, but I don't have any kind of HDMI interfacing. I have a laptop for use with the RS-232, or I can install a second computer I have as well. I'm not sure how important these connections are to simply turning on the movie, then watching. I would think that a remote would do that, but the descriptions for these connections look scarry. There are no limitations to what cables can be installed into the room.

So far here is what I am looking at. I have found some deals on some refurbished, used, and others in my price range currently.. Some would have to be bid on, some not.

SIM2 Domino 30 
Marantz VP-10S1 
OPTOMA HD81 
Optoma HD-806
Runco CL-810 
MITSUBISHI HC4900 
Runco CL-610 

Other suggestions are welcome. Trying to keep very well under 3K.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I had better add Sony VPL-VW50 to the list also.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Benq W5000..


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

You can buy the BenQ refurb for $1299 from BenQ online store..............


http://shop.benq.us/benq-us/product.aspx?sku=3964860&section_id=802&culture=en-US


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Sure thing. I will try and order one of those shortly.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Ordered the Benq W5000.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Good choice..:bigsmile:


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I also ordered the "High End 25AWG Silver plated copper HDMI to HDMI single link cable Assembly Length 30 feet" from RAM audio/video. This is one heavy cable. Can anyone tell me if the upconversion in the projector is better than the XA2 DVD player? I tried an A/B comparison with the upcoversion and my Centerstage 2 scaler and I had seemed to have better results with the scaler. The XA2 looked softer. It may have had to do with my sharpining control on the scaler. The player has since been upgraded to a newer version.

On a scale of 1-10 how important is it to have a UPS? I have read some people need them, some have not ever had a use for them. The power has not gone out this year except for one time that I was aware of. The lights dim sometimes while I am in the theater watching a movie, but the projector will be on a dedicated circuit. Right now I have a mini surge protector that fits onto the outlet.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

thewire said:


> On a scale of 1-10 how important is it to have a UPS? I have read some people need them, some have not ever had a use for them. The power has not gone out this year except for one time that I was aware of. The lights dim sometimes while I am in the theater watching a movie, but the projector will be on a dedicated circuit. Right now I have a mini surge protector that fits onto the outlet.


It's always nice to know that you have that protection with a UPS, but if you live in an area that rarely has blackouts, then it's not so important..
I'd give it a rating of 3..for your area..

I live in an area that was having regular 2 second blackouts..Just enough to cut out the projector..
I decided that I needed a UPS, and after installing it the blackouts stopped!! :unbelievable: but it's nice to know that if it ever happens again, I'll have that protection..


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Prof. said:


> It's always nice to know that you have that protection with a UPS, but if you live in an area that rarely has blackouts, then it's not so important..
> I'd give it a rating of 3..for your area..
> 
> I live in an area that was having regular 2 second blackouts..Just enough to cut out the projector..
> I decided that I needed a UPS, and after installing it the blackouts stopped!! :unbelievable: but it's nice to know that if it ever happens again, I'll have that protection..


I think I that I will wait and see if it is ever a problem. I have only been in the theater when the power went out once.


----------

